# When Reading the Manual Doesn't Help



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ugh, thank you for the posting


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder if the 7 deg. bit would work with the original instructions?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Usually dovetail jigs have a specific bit that they are intended to work with. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from your writeup it sounds like you were using your own dovetail bit. I do that all the time, but you have to re-figure the geometry of the joint. Trial and error will tell you a lot, and bit depth is the main adjustment with half blind dovetails.

If the manual contradicted itself, it sounds like it wasn't the best tool manual out there. The very best tool manuals I have seen are from Akeda and Sawstop.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

That unit looks exactly like the blue painted model I bought from Harbor Freight back in 2000. The manual on that was full of mistakes also. I ended up doing what you did, math by myself. It works, but awkward.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> The very best tool manuals I have seen are from Akeda and Sawstop.


Sad that you can't get the Akeda jigs anymore. The Leigh manuals are the equal of the Akeda.

This is the kind of review that could be very helpful to someone past just deciding whether to buy one or not!


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

not sure if it will help but some other company was selling what looks like what you have that looks like the harbor freight also and many others selling the similar thing in different colors

here is the manual to the one sold my WoodStock and their manual so maybe this link will help otherwise someone other company had a good manual for the generic dovetail machine and might be other good posts here one the same type jig

https://d27ewrs9ow50op.cloudfront.net/manuals/d2796_m.pdf


----------

